# Telephone



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 18, 2014)

Sort of Horse is to Stable type game but you only change the previous post slightly.

Example:

Sapper posts: "Sapper ate a turkey sandwich for his lunch break during the exam."

Road Guy posts: "Sapper ate a turkey sandwich for his lunch break instead of ham."

Engineergurl posts: "Sapper hates turkey for his lunch and bakes instead a ham."

Okay, the first phrase is:

When you go into the city, be sure to check out the daffodils in the park.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2014)

When you go into the city, be sure to check out the yoga pants in the park.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

When you go down on your drunk wife think of the yoga pants in the city


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2014)

When you go down on your drunk wife you'll put yogurt in your pants.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 19, 2014)

When you drug your wife she'll spill yogurt on your pants


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2014)

When you drug your wife, she will spit on your pants.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

When your Damn wifi shits out, you'll go nuts


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2014)

After your wifie goes shit, she'll touch your nuts.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't shit the bed or your wife will go nuts


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 28, 2014)

Don's in bed with your wife. He's nuts.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 28, 2014)

Dons bed is white from his nuts.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2014)

Don's bad. Don't rub his nuts.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

Double rack of ribs is nuts


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice rack,see my nuts.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Can you hear me now?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Dammit, woman, you're not listening to me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Dammit, woman, you're not interesting to me.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Damn Matt, you're not interesting to me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Matt Damon's wrestling me


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 13, 2017)

My damn wrist sling. Meh.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2017)

What is this socery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 14, 2017)

What's with this sore knee?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2017)

What's with this scone, cheese?


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

Washington's scones, plebes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 16, 2017)

washing tons of my son's cleats.


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

Washing tons of my son's meats?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 16, 2017)

Washington's got tons of meat.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

Wash, sing, tons of me!


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

Wash, sing, tones of mead.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 16, 2017)

Flushing stones and beads.


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

Flushing stoners weed


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

Flushings tone her Swede.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2017)

Fishing town in Sweden


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

Fishing down and sweeping


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Fishing clown is sleeping


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

Swishing clown is seeping


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Swishing down his teepee.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

switching out his weehee


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 18, 2017)

What the hell's a weehee?


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> What the hell's a weehee?


The collective of Michael Jackson's "heehee"


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

The call hive of Michael Jack's son's see sea.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

The ball thrives on bicycle hacked sun cheeses.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

The bolt hives on my tricycle hacked some cheeses.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

The maldives whacked some leeches


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 18, 2017)

The divers walked the beaches


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2017)

The drivers stalked the bitches.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 18, 2017)

The diverse talking itches.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Designer purse talking bitches


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 18, 2017)

Design her purse, tall king bitches


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2017)

Resign her curse, tall king's britches


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2017)

Redesign her purse to all kids' riches


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Red is purple in the kitchen?


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Pinch his nurple if he twitchin?


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Finch is gurgling the wiccan


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Flinch is googling the which sun?


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Wench is oogling the rich son


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wench's poodle's at PacSun.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2017)

Winchells, poodles, and gum.


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Seychelles, noodles and run!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 25, 2017)

Michelle's noodles are fun!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 25, 2017)

She sells oodles of rum!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Sheesh hell's google is bum.


----------



## User1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Sheesh! Hell, google his bum!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Sheeps' bell? Frugal as mum!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Cheap smell? Frugal ass Mom


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2017)

Cheap smelling ugly ass mom.


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

keep smelling like ass, mom


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 31, 2017)

Keith's spelling is awesome


----------



## envirotex (Oct 31, 2017)

Keep smelling the saw dust.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2017)

Keto smelt a law bust.


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Frito melts and aww, bust.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2017)

Free to melt sand and August.


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

free smelt in land and rust


----------



## Supe (Nov 1, 2017)

Trees melt inland August


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 1, 2017)

These melting lands are bust.


----------



## Supe (Nov 1, 2017)

These molting lambs are brushed.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 8, 2017)

Trees, molding, hams... Are rushed?


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2017)

These Golden Grahams are mushed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm going to grab the bush.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2017)

Donald Trump

I'm getting grubs in the bush


----------



## User1 (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm getting grubs from the kush


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Nov 16, 2017)

Armageddon rubs from the kush


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 16, 2017)

Errrr ma god, on tubs from the mush.


----------

